# ADA Aquasoil usage questions



## MuftiMan (11 Feb 2015)

Hi all,

Firstly let me say this is an amazing forum and a great resource! I've done most my reading about EI and CO2 etc here and as a result, had NO algae in my planted tank.
Secondly, while I've done this reading, I'm still not the best fishkeeper I could be! So please forgive me if some of these questions sound silly.

*Backstory 
*
I've just taken delivery of some ADA aquasoil - I've never used this before.

I've got a 150L tank which is already planted and established with small sized gravel. It has been going for approx 1 year now.

I am EI dosing and CO2 dosing with a regulator and pump.

*The Question*

The questions I had were regarding the ammonia spike that's associated with ADA aquasoil.

I'll be using two 9L bags of normal and two 3L bags of powder to cap off - 
1: How much ammonia should I expect?

2: Would my existing filter handle all of this? 
2a: Would I need to do water-changes daily? 

3: Would it be a good idea to plant heavy from Day 0? I'm thinking about getting a riccia carpet along with a number of large stem plants in the back.

Have you got any other advice or experience with ADA Aquasoil that might be able to help me out?

*The Plan
*
I read about soaking the ADA AS  but I was under the impression it would leach out most of the good stuff along with just ammonia.

Would you think soaking for approx 2-3 days, then 100% wc and then repeat for a week would be appropriate?

*I was planning on planting heavy from the get go. *

I was going to throw in a bunch of riccia as a carpet, some stem plants, though not sure which yet - possibly some rotala, Cardenalis,Myriophyllum, eleocharis mini and a few others.

*Do you think these would be enough? Do you have any other recommendations?*

Once again, thank you all so very much for the help!

- M


----------



## Julian (12 Feb 2015)

ADA substrates are designed to release ammonia as an aid in cycling new filter media. This is in effect "fishless cycling" and is of great benefit to livestock when they are eventually added to the tank. Because of this, livestock should not be added for at least three weeks. A 70% water change should be carried out weekly during this period. Planting will also be easier at this point as plants too do not appreciate high ammonia levels.


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Feb 2015)

Julian this is not strictly true. Enriched substrate are not designed to release ammonia for new filter media. The product is simply clay soaked in a very highly concentrated solution of nutrient salts. Clay is very good at absorbing the liquid and then the clay is baked which holds the salts and crushed peat. Because of the very high concentration, the salts naturally leech out of the clay when flooded. 

Furthermore, there is no problem planting in Amazonia from day 1.
Frequent water changes will reduce the ammonia buildup. As in all new setups, large water changes 2X-3X per week is a good idea.

An option to using the Amazonia straight away is to  simply let is soak in a bucket for a month or so and this will mineralize the ammonia to NO3. It can also be baked in the oven at high temperature for a few hours and that will quickly mineralize the ammonia to NO3.

Cheers,


----------



## Julian (12 Feb 2015)

Go with what Clive said. I stole that from TGM website trying to be clever!


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Feb 2015)

The Matrix is everywhere.
It is all around us.
Even now, in this very room.
You can see it when you look out your window. . .or when you turn on your television.
You can feel it when you go to work. . . .when you go to church. . . .when you pay your taxes.
lt is the world that has been pulled over your eyes. . . to blind you from the truth.

Cheers,


----------

